# TFT 2560x1440 Beratung



## Andinistrator (29. August 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

für meine neue Kiste benötige ich noch ein TFT, um alle Möglichkeiten der GPU auszuschöpfen und mir auf den neuesten Stand zu bringen.

Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro, 8GB GDDR5
(iGPU: Intel Core i7-6700K, 4x 4.00GHz 530HD)

Meine Wünsche/Gedanken:
- Ich hätte gern 27 Zoll, denke aber 24 Zoll ist noch der Standard und daher wesentlich günstiger?
- Auflösung in Spielen, sofern die GPU das packt 2560x1440 (1440p)?
- In Punkte Display stelle ich mir die Frage, matt oder "color shine" - letzteres spiegelt macht aber satte Farben, oder?

Das Budget habe ich derzeit mal bei 300-400 Euro gesetzt, ist aber nicht in Stein gemeiselt.

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps!


----------



## markus1612 (29. August 2015)

Die 390 packt WQHD problemlos und der https://geizhals.de/dell-ultrasharp-u2515h-210-adzg-a1212071.html wäre genau richtig für dich.

Darf ich fragen, wie das komplette restliche System aussieht?


----------



## Andinistrator (29. August 2015)

Ist in meinem Profil.
Gibt es so einen TFT auch mit weniger ms? Hierfür die die Mhz verantwortlich, oder?

Ich habe gerade gesehen, dass der Sprung von 24 auf 27 Zoll (bei diesem Modell) doch sehr hoch ist, 290€ vs 520€ - für 3 Zoll mehr nicht der Rede wert, da kann ich eher 2 Stück holen .


----------



## ZobRombie (29. August 2015)

Wenn es dir primär auf Spiele und auf Schaltzeiten ankommt, wirst du wohl von IPS auf TN wechseln müssen, was aber nicht automatisch und per se mit schlechterer Farbdarstellung einhergeht. 

Ganz neu it z.B. dieser Monitor: https://geizhals.de/iiyama-prolite-b2783qsu-b1-a1317295.html?hloc=de
Bietet neben schnellem Panel auch FreeSync, allerdings sind die angegebenen 144Hz nicht korrekt, denn bei 1440p liegt diese wohl bei max 75Hz.


----------



## Nitrousking21 (30. August 2015)

Brauchst du denn überhaupt viel Hertz?
Was für Spiele spielst du denn hauptsächlich?
Ich finde IPS schon witig, deswegen hab ich mir jetzt den völlig übertriebenen ASUS MG279Q geholt, für 500€ denke ich ok, er kommt am Montag.
Wenn du z.B. nur MMORPGs spielst reichen 60HZ locker aus, wenn du wie ich viel CSGO spielst sind mehr Hertz sicher gut.
Und die Freesync Raten sind nicht in Stein gemeißelt, kann man modifizieren:
AMD Freesync-Tuning: Bildwiederholfrequenz absenken oder erhöhen - Auf eigene Gefahr


----------



## Andinistrator (31. August 2015)

Vielen Dank, nach kurzer Recherche
TN, VA und IPS ? Alles über Monitore - com! professional

IPS:  langsamer beim Bildwechsel, höhere Bildqualität, höherer Blickwinkel
Direct LED: höherer Kontrast

Dennoch scheint mir IPS für mich das richtige zu sein, es soll ja auch "gut" aussehen.
"
Die Art und Weise, wie ein Pixel eines IPS-Panels schaltet, bietet gegenüber TN- und VA-Panels erhebliche Vorteile. Pixel eines IPS-Panels lassen sich sehr genau schalten, somit lässt sich die Lichtmenge viel exakter dosieren, als es bei TN- oder VA-Panels möglich ist.
"
Für EGO Shooter sicher ungeeignet, für RPGs wie z.B. the Witcher oder Fallout 4 ist es optisch schöner:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwgR4hjc6bo

Bisher würde ich diesen nehmen:
25 Zoll	--	1	x	Dell UltraSharp U2515H, 25" (210-ADZG) Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU	--	 290,00 €

Gibt es noch eine Variante, bei der man weniger für den "Namen" zahlt und auch min. die Werte hat? Traumhaft wären 27+ Zoll in dieser Preisklasse.


----------



## Roli (31. August 2015)

Der von dir gewählte  Dell ist sicher eine gute Wahl. Hat ja von Fachpresse wie Käufern gleichermaßen tolle Bewertungen bekommen.
Wenn du jetzt noch "mehr" willst - also zB Freesync für deine AMD GraKa, 27 Zoll, 144hz, etc, dann zahlst du auch mehr (~550€). Vor allem wird dann die Auswahl sehr sehr dünn.
Wenn du also in deinem Budget bleiben willst ist der Dell vermutlich das richtige für dich.


----------



## Andinistrator (2. September 2015)

Roli schrieb:


> Der von dir gewählte  Dell ist sicher eine gute Wahl. Hat ja von Fachpresse wie Käufern gleichermaßen tolle Bewertungen bekommen.
> Wenn du jetzt noch "mehr" willst - also zB Freesync für deine AMD GraKa, 27 Zoll, 144hz, etc, dann zahlst du auch mehr (~550€). Vor allem wird dann die Auswahl sehr sehr dünn.
> Wenn du also in deinem Budget bleiben willst ist der Dell vermutlich das richtige für dich.



Vielen Dank, eine dünne Bauart lässt dann aber auf "Edge LED" deuten, direct LED wäre mir lieber. Wie dick/dünn das Ding ist, soll mir egal sein. Mir kommt es darauf an was man sieht wenn man davor sitzt .


----------



## peko234 (7. September 2015)

Hallo Leute,
bin neu hier und hoffe der TE ist mir nicht böse, wenn ich mich hier anhänge...

Zur neuen GraKa (R9 390) bin ich nun auch auf der Suche nach einem 27´ - QWHD Monitor mit FreeSync. Im Moment wird noch ein 22` Samsung SyncMaster mit 1680X1050 befeuert, welchen ich aber endlich in den wohlverdienten Ruhestand schicken möchte. 
Mein Budget liegt in etwa um die 500€.
Ich spiele eigentlich querbeet, vom Shooter bis hin zum guten alten Adventure ist alles dabei. 

Diesen habe ich momentan etwas im Focus:
https://geizhals.de/acer-predator-xg270huomidpx-um-hg0ee-001-a1216778.html

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem oder auch eine andere Empfehlung?

Danke schonmal


----------



## Roli (7. September 2015)

Ist halt das "Budget-Modell" unter den Freesyncern in WQHD, und auch entsprechend ausgestattet. Bzw. nicht ausgestattet. Mich hat alleine die fehlende Ergonomie abgeschreckt.
Dazu kommen Probleme mit der Firmware, musst schauen dass du einen mit aktualisierter FW bekommst.

Ansonsten gibt es den "perfekten" Freesync oder auch nur Gamingmonitor leider nicht.
Ich habe den mg278q im Auge, will aber noch etwas abwarten.


----------



## peko234 (7. September 2015)

Die eingeschränkten ergonomischen Einstellmöglichkeiten sind wirklich nicht berauschend. Für mich wäre eine Neigungseinstellung allerdings ausreichend. 

Gibts da irgendein must have bei der Ausstattung? 
Im Prinzip hatte ich mir das so gedacht:
Einstöpseln, einstellen, loslegen.  

Worin bestehen die Firmwareprobleme und welche FW ist die Aktuelle? Gibts da irgendwo nähere Infos? 
Sieht man halt erst, wenn man den Monitor in der Hand hat...


----------



## JoM79 (8. September 2015)

Richtig.


----------



## Roli (8. September 2015)

Kopfschmerzen entstehen am Rechner nicht nur durch Flickern.
Mein alter TN ist nicht flicker-free und verursacht bei mir keine Kopfschmerzen. Der Asus MG279q IST hingegen flicker-free und von dem bekomme ich in Rekordzeit Augen- und Kopfschmerzen.

zum
*ACER XG270HU

* Update 2nd July 2015 - Acer have confirmed a firmware update has now been made available to their service teams to address any issues people are facing with the activation of overdrive with FreeSync systems. The following statement was provided to us: "Customer service and experience are priorities for Acer. Customers owning an Acer XG270HU Monitor may potentially experience slower response times when connected  over DisplayPort to FreeSync compatible graphic cards of the PC. When connecting to PCs with other graphic cards or connection options there is no impact on the performance and response time. Customers which believe they are experiencing a potentially slower response time than normal, may contact the nearest Acer Service Center for a firmware update."

 I am wondering what I can do here, as I am using FreeSync and got the monitor specifically for that, but I have no idea if the monitor has already been updated as I just recieved it today, and I don't see any way to check the firmware myself, and I really don't want to have to send it off when I just got it today, but as I play a lot of shooters, that slow response time can be crucial.

 It has a 90 day manufacturer warranty, and I suppose I can take it to an Acer service center and have them do it? But I don't see any concrete listings on the Acer site to find such a center, and how much it would cost, if anything since under warranty. I am in Springfield, MO.

Im Zweifelsfall auch mal Amazon checken.


----------



## Jolly91 (8. September 2015)

Ich hatte einmal einen Dell Ultrasharp U2133H oder wie der jetzt nochmal hieß. Jedenfalls einmal Dell, nie wieder Dell. Nach 3 Monaten fing das Ganze an und am Ende bekam ich erst ein Bild beim Willkommen´s Screen.  Abgesehen von dem Flimmern. 

Wie dem auch sei, jetzt habe ich den Eizo EV2735WFS und selbst der hat nach einer Woche oder so angefangen mit Spulenfiepen. Anschließend den Support kontaktiert, ich packte den Monitor ein, ein neuer war schon auf dem Weg und 2, 3 Tage später hatte ich einen neuen von der RMA und der hat seit 16 Monaten keine Probleme. Dafür kostet das ganze halt eine Ecke mehr.


----------



## peko234 (8. September 2015)

@Roli
Danke für die Info.
Probleme haben fast alle Hersteller irgendwo. Da ist es gut zu Wissen, worauf man achten muss. 

Der Asus MG278Q hat bei näherer Betrachtung tatsächlich das bessere P/L im Vergleich zum Acer XG27. Ist zwar etwas teurer, aber das hält sich in Grenzen.
Da warte ich auf jeden Fall nochmal einen Testbericht ab...


----------



## Leitwolf200 (8. September 2015)

@Roli das kann am Asus liegen wegen der unschärfe auch wenns manch einer net wahrnimmt.
Ich hab von mein  auch kopfhämmern bekommen.
Die Augen versuchen immer das Bild scharf zu bekommen dadurch enstehen auch Kopf/Augenschmerzen.
Beim Asus wars nur net machbar entweder überscharf oder unscharf was anderes ging net.


Zack Acer genomme und erstmal doof geguckt wie scharf der war im gegensatz zum Asus schwupp waren auch die Kopfschmerzen weg.

Wird wohl Asus ihr räudiges Coating sein beim MG ob der 278 da besser ist weis ich net.


----------



## Andinistrator (9. September 2015)

peko234 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> bin neu hier und hoffe der TE ist mir nicht böse, wenn ich mich hier anhänge...



Isser nicht, aber man muss sich entscheiden:

TN Pannel: 1ms Reaktionszeit, auch bekannt als 144MHz TFTs, sieht aber nicht so schön aus wie 
IPS Pannel: satte Farben, guter Kontrast

Einen Tod musst du leider sterben.


----------



## JoM79 (9. September 2015)

Der Kontrast von IPS ist auch nicht viel besser als bei TN und je nach Monitor nehmen sich die Farben meist auch nicht viel.
Aber grundsätzlich haben die meisten TN Monitore Probleme mit der Farbdarstellung .
Für einen wirklichen guten Kontrast braucht es schon nen VA Monitor.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (9. September 2015)

Oder OLED
Dafür schwächelt VA an der Farbdarstellung.... egal  wie mans dreht überall muss man nen kompomiss eingehen egal welche Panelart.


----------



## JoM79 (9. September 2015)

Da es ja auch OLED Monitore für Normalanwender gibt.
Wo schwächelt denn VA bei der Farbdarstellung, hast du mal nen Link dazu?


----------



## JoM79 (9. September 2015)

Vergiss erstmal diese 1ms, Herstellerangaben bringen dich da nicht weiter.
Und ob man von 144Hz mehr hat, das kann nur jeder für sich selber entscheiden.
Man sieht auch schon unter 144fps den Vorteil von 144Hz.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (9. September 2015)

Für 300€ wirste sowas net bekommen zumindest net in den nächsten Jahren.
Entweder in sauren Apfel beißen oder sich mit FullHD 144Hz oder WQHD,IPS 60Hz zufrieden geben.
Du könntest nen XB270HU ausm Alternate outlate für 530€ versuchen.


----------



## skuttner (9. September 2015)

So schnell wie sich der Monitor-markt zur Zeit entwickelt würde ich (und habe ich auch, mit dem XL2430T) einen guten 144 Hz-Monitor holen und dann mal so 2-3 Jahre abwarten.


----------



## JoM79 (9. September 2015)

Dafür ist er aber auch ein ganzes Stück besser.


----------



## Andinistrator (10. September 2015)

WhiningCoil schrieb:


> @ TE: Hast du dich nun für den Dell entschieden?



Ja für Dell, ich glaube nicht da Mensch zwischen  1ms oder 5ms unterscheiden kann. Für mich sind das Nuancen, dass muss mir erst jemand glaubhaft vermitteln wenn ein Battlefield Profil verliert wegen 4ms mehr .

Es gibt YouTube Videos welche den Unterschied erläutern, ich möchte "schönes" 2k Gameplay, daher meine Wahl auf diesen Dell.


----------



## JoM79 (10. September 2015)

Nur das er WQHD hat und nicht 2K.
Aber ansonsten gute Wahl.


----------



## peko234 (10. September 2015)

Ich habe mich nun auch entschieden, nicht mehr auf weitere Tests zu warten und den Asus MG 278Q  geordert.
Auf den Unterschied zur meiner alten Pixel-Schleuder bin ich mega gespannt.


----------



## Andinistrator (11. September 2015)

Auch i.O., aber sprengt mein Budget für ein TFT. Ich lege das Restgeld in 65" 4k TV an .

Das letzte Wort zum Freitag:

IPS		
 (In-Plane Switching; in der Ebene schaltend)		
+ großer Blickwinkel		
+ realitätsnahe Farbdarstellung für Grafiker und Videoschnitt		
+ hohe Helligkeit		
- 5ms+ Schaltzeit		
- hoher Energiebedarf		
TN		
(Twisted Nematic; verdrehtes Flüssigkristall)		
+ 1ms Schaltzeit		

TN ist "nicht so schön" wie IPS, ein IPS mit 1ms wäre perfekt… technisch ist es eine Herausforderung (€€€).		
TN, VA und IPS ? Alles über Monitore - com! professional 

Bildschirm für 1440p		
24 Zoll IPS	Dell UltraSharp U2414H, 23.8" (860-BBCW/860-BBCV) Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU	 225,00 € 
25 Zoll IPS	Dell UltraSharp U2515H, 25" (210-ADZG) Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU	 290,00 € 
27 Zoll IPS	https://geizhals.de/dell-ultrasharp...0-adsz-210-adzm-a1187709.html?hloc=at&hloc=de	 520,00 € 
27 Zoll TN	https://geizhals.de/asus-mg278q-90lm01s0-b01170-a1277261.html	 565,00 €


----------



## JoM79 (11. September 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> IPS
> (In-Plane Switching; in der Ebene schaltend)
> + großer Blickwinkel
> + realitätsnahe Farbdarstellung für Grafiker und Videoschnitt
> ...


Die hohe Helligkeit können VA und TN genauso haben, genauso wie eine gute Farbdarstellung.
Aber die Farben sind bei IPS und VA blickwinkelabhängiger.
IPS hat auch nicht wirklich einen höheren Energiebedarf, das ist von Monitor zu Monitor unterschiedlich.
TN ist immer noch die schnellste Technik, doch auch hier muss von Monitor zu Monitor unterschieden werden.
Jede Technik hat ihre Vor-und Nachteile, aber die selbst die kann man nicht blind auf jeden Monitor mit der jeweiligen Technik anwenden.


WhiningCoil schrieb:


> Sind die Farben mit dem IPS dann kräftiger oder nur natürlicher? Oder beides^^?


Das was die Meisten mit kräftigen Farben meinen, hat mit den natürlichen Farben meist nicht viel zu tun.
Was bei Spielen völlig ok ist, aber bei einer Fotobearbeitung überhaupt nicht passt.
Die natürlichen Farben sind den meisten Leuten zu blass.


----------



## JoM79 (11. September 2015)

IPS stellt die Farben normalerweise natürlich dar.
Hab leider das SD des Dell nicht im Kopf, aber du kannst ja die Sättigung im Treiber hochdrehen wenn das für dich Sinn macht.


----------



## Andinistrator (11. September 2015)

WhiningCoil schrieb:


> Hab ich eben gemacht, dein Drachen Profilbild leuchtet vollll krass
> 
> @ TE: So wie sich das anhört, hast du dich für einen IPS, also den Dell entschieden?



Jup - nachdem o.g. Artikel und dem YT https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwgR4hjc6bo war IPS für mich das Richtige.


----------



## JoM79 (11. September 2015)

Beim Asus im Video sieht man auch schön das flimmernde Backlight.


----------



## JoM79 (12. September 2015)

Genau, sagt er ja auch im Video.


----------



## MountyMAX (12. September 2015)

naja, also ich finde va besser zum spielen, mich stört der extrem niedrige Kontrast von IPS und bei den etwas größeren das Backlightbleeding. VA ist inzwischen sogar schneller als viele IPS und es gibt wenigstens 75 hz.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (12. September 2015)

VA schneller als IPS wohl eher nen wunschdenken.
Die VAs die ich hatte haben deutlich nen verschwimmeffekt gezeigt.(MVA+)


----------



## JoM79 (12. September 2015)

Na dann guck dir mal Tests bei Prad an, VA ist schneller.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (12. September 2015)

Wo steht das?
Ich hab hier alles zum vergleich gehabt bei VA warn schon bei langsamen bewegungen deutlich ne unschärfe zu erkennen AMA auf hoch brachte da nur bedingt besserung dafür massives Ghosting.
Vom Gammashift und Blackcrush reden war net erst.
Brauch mir ja nur den 120Hz Monitor von Eizo anschauen Gummibandgaming sag ich da nur.


Leider kommt VA was das betrifft garnet ausm knick es kommen auch nur noch ganz wenig Monitore mit VA Panels und die sind entweder zu lahm oder die Auflösung taugt nix siehe den neuen mit 200Hz...


----------



## JoM79 (12. September 2015)

Komischerweise habe ich mit VA gute Erfahrungen beim zocken gemacht.
Hatte da keine Probleme.


----------



## MountyMAX (12. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Komischerweise habe ich mit VA gute Erfahrungen beim zocken gemacht.
> Hatte da keine Probleme.



geht mir ähnlich, zugegeben, mein jetziger mit VA von ASUS (siehe Sig) kommt in Sachen Bildqualität an meinen alten Eizo FX2431 mit S-PVA nicht ganz ran, aber EIZO bringt leider keine Gamingfähigen Monitore >24 Zoll raus.Ich hatte im übrigen auch teure NEC mit IPS hier .. das ging gar nicht, wenn man vorher VA gewöhnt ist ist das "schwarz" einfach nur helles grau und in den Ecken sieht man überall das Backlight, einzig die extremen Bonbonfarben bei IPS sehen "interessant" aus.

Den ASUS, welchen ich hier habe, ist an sich uneingeschränkt Gamingtauglich (im Vergleich mit anderen NICHT 120/144 hz TFTs), 4 ms + 75 hz und sehr niedrige Latenz sind ein super Gesamtpaket, Ghosting fällt mir persönlich eigendlich nich auf, aber ab der Einstellung Overdrive 60 kann man es auf Fotos deutlich erkennen die 40 ab Werk sind aber sehr gut eingestellt.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (12. September 2015)

Jeder siehts halt anders ich hab mit VA net so gute erfahrung gemacht und ich wüsste jetzt auch net welcher VA Monitor da voll taugt der einzigste der vom Lag richtig gut war war der iiyama XB24HSU verschwamm aber auch schon bei kleinster bewegung da sind etliche Details zu nichte gemacht worden.
Farben hat mich kein VA Monitor begeistern könne war eher ne enttäuschung wenn man vorher IPS hatte.
SW war auch eher so naja es war schon deutlich schwärzer als auf TN/IPS aber hat mich eher behindert als geholfen Details hat man garnet kaum wahrgenommen dunkle räume waren halt einfach nur schwarz...einstellen konnte man da wie man wollte hab da nix bessern könne.


Die sollen einfach mal mit OLED ausm knick kommen nen 55" OLED 3D TV kostet 5000€ da wär  nen lausiger 27" WQHD OLED Monitor fürn 1000er machbar.
Ist nur noch alles hinhalterei schnell noch Geld mit IPS/TN und VA kassieren bevors nur noch 1 gibtxD


----------



## MountyMAX (12. September 2015)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Jeder siehts halt anders ich hab mit VA net so gute erfahrung gemacht und ich wüsste jetzt auch net welcher VA Monitor da voll taugt der einzigste der vom Lag richtig gut war war der iiyama XB24HSU verschwamm aber auch schon bei kleinster bewegung da sind etliche Details zu nichte gemacht worden.
> Farben hat mich kein VA Monitor begeistern könne war eher ne enttäuschung wenn man vorher IPS hatte.
> SW war auch eher so naja es war schon deutlich schwärzer als auf TN/IPS aber hat mich eher behindert als geholfen Details hat man garnet kaum wahrgenommen dunkle räume waren halt einfach nur schwarz...einstellen konnte man da wie man wollte hab da nix bessern könne.
> 
> ...



Willst du wirklich wieder "einbrenneffekte" haben wie bei Plasma/Röhren?


----------



## Leitwolf200 (12. September 2015)

Das mit dem einbrennen ist so ne sache bei mir brennt sich garnix ein weder früher beim Plasma/Röhre noch beim OLED aufm Phone und das ist bei mir oft in gebrauch.
Eingebrannt ist bei mir das letzte mal vor 10Jahren was im Monitor...
Wenn ich das ding natürlich 10H am Tag auf volle Helligkeit laufen lasse mit nem Standbild dann ist es klar das sich da was einbrennen kann aber manche tuhen ja so als ob nach 1ner stunde gleich das ganze Bild eingebrannt ist.

Und ja mir wäre es das Wert!
Keine sorgen um Lag machen zu müssen geniale Farben/SW und Contrast kein BLB/Glow?  was will man mehr?
So schlimm ist das net mehr wie es gesagt wird ist ja net so das se da weiter entwickeln und OLED schon ewig gibt.
Und so teuer kanns ja net mehr sein siehe die TV´s also zieht das schonmal net mehr es wäre beim Monitor zuviel Arbeit/kostspielig wegen der Größe....


Aber vorher muss noch kräftig die IPS,TN VA Kuh gemolken werden die könnten wenn se wollten auch zum vernünftigen bezahlbaren Preis.
144Hz IPS hätte schon vor 4Jahren da sein müssen dann wären war jetzt vielleicht schon bei OLED aber es läuft alles so lahm im PC bereich....hauptsache TVs werden immer größer und haben mehr PPI was kaum was bringt.


----------



## JoM79 (13. September 2015)

Fernseher haben auch einen viel grösseren Markt, da ist es klar dass da mehr Entwicklung reinfliesst.
Du brauchst doch nur mal in nen MM gehen, da haben die bestimmt teilweise 100 Fernseher und mehr stehen.
Monitore vielleicht 10-15Stück.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (13. September 2015)

Jo stimmt schon aber den Sinn eines 4K TV muss mir mal einer erklären das doch unnütz Geld was da verbrannt wird.
Das könnten se im Monitor Bereich stecke
Aber 4K wüsste ich ehrlich gesagt net wo ich die nutzen sollte beim TV.
Die Sender unterstützen keine 4K noch net mal 1080p glaub nur SKY senden damit der rest ist auch nur 720p.
Konsole auch net weil da auch oft nur unter 1080p was rauskommt.
Das einzigste wären wohl Bluerays..

Wenn ich da kein denkfehler hab ist der PPI Wahn im TV Bereich für nix.


Es gibt echt nur wenige Monitore im MM/Saturn dafür gefühlt wirklich 100TVs bei Monitore sagen se die werden se net los wenns exotisch wird alla 21:9 oder IPS 144Hz aber OLED TV und 4k Fernseher für umsummen da haben da kann mir auch keiner erzählen das se das wie warme semmeln los werden...^^


----------



## JoM79 (13. September 2015)

Naja nur machen die an einem 4K OLED 55" mehr Gewinn als an 5-10 Monitoren.


----------



## Dorian (14. September 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> Ja für Dell, ich glaube nicht da Mensch zwischen  1ms oder 5ms unterscheiden kann. Für mich sind das Nuancen, dass muss mir erst jemand glaubhaft vermitteln wenn ein Battlefield Profil verliert wegen 4ms mehr .
> 
> Es gibt YouTube Videos welche den Unterschied erläutern, ich möchte "schönes" 2k Gameplay, daher meine Wahl auf diesen Dell.



Habe mir vor kurzem auch die R9 390 Nitro geholt, nun steht bei mir ebenfalls ein neuer Monitor an. Ich bin aktuell am überlegen ob WQHD oder 21:9 Format.
Reichen dir die 25" in Verbindung mit der WQHD Auflösung, der Dell ist mir nämlich auch schon ins Auge gefallen, nur die 25" schrecken mich da etwas ab.


----------



## Andinistrator (15. September 2015)

Dorian schrieb:


> Habe mir vor kurzem auch die R9 390 Nitro geholt, nun steht bei mir ebenfalls ein neuer Monitor an. Ich bin aktuell am überlegen ob WQHD oder 21:9 Format.
> Reichen dir die 25" in Verbindung mit der WQHD Auflösung, der Dell ist mir nämlich auch schon ins Auge gefallen, nur die 25" schrecken mich da etwas ab.



Das ist Geschackssache, für jemand der bisher in 22" geschaut hat, ist ein Sprung auf 25" viel - 27" noch krasser. Die 29" 21:9 hatte ic noch nicht vor mir .


----------



## JoM79 (15. September 2015)

Kommt auf den Anwender an.
Ich hab mindestens fxaa oder 2xmsaa an.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (15. September 2015)

Ich brauch kein AA mehr bei WQHD in BF4 z.b.
Anders siehts da bei mein 24" FullHD aus da bin ich ja schon gezwungen 4AA zu nehmen was sich meistenns stark auf de performance nieder lässt-.-
WQHD macht da echt ziemlich viel aus mMn hätte ich ehrlich gesagt net gedacht.
Würde nie mehr unter WQHD kaufen wenns nen neuer Monitor werden soll.
Dann noch mehr als 60Hz besser gehts eig. net.


Wenn dann mal 4K soweit ist mit 144Hz und die GPUs ordenlich performan spring ich da mit sicherheit drauf
Ausser es kommt was gutes mit OLED in der Zeit^^


----------



## JoM79 (15. September 2015)

Du musst halt wissen was du willst.
Nen schnelles oder nen schönes Bild.

BTW
10K


----------



## peko234 (15. September 2015)

WhiningCoil schrieb:


> Das klingt ja äußerst euphorisch, ich habe mich z.B. noch nicht entschieden.
> 
> Wollte eigentlich einen 144 Hz @1080p Monitor kaufen, aber wenn ich die Begeisterung über WQHD sehe und das man da schon so gut wie auf AA verzichten kann, überlege ich es mir glaub anders.



Das kann ich nur bestätigen.
 Heute ist mein neuer WQHD geliefert worden (ein Asus MG278Q mit TN-Panel) und ich bin von der Auflösung absolut überzeugt. Zum Testen bin ich leider noch nicht wirklich gekommen, aber der erste Eindruck hat mich umgehauen. 
Was ich allerdings erwartet hatte,  da der alte nur ein 1680x900 war und deswegen der Vergleich etwas hinkt.


----------



## Andinistrator (29. September 2015)

Habe nun den Dell Ultrasharp 25 Zoll. Größe ist perfekt, ich sitze direkt davor, d.h. 27 Zoll wären dafür zu groß. Das Bild... was soll ich sagen, nie wieder TN Panel


----------



## intel64gamer (29. September 2015)

WhiningCoil schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen, ich ordere meinen auch morgen/übermorgen.
> 
> Keine Pixelfehler, oder sonstige Probleme?



Meiner ist auch heute gekommen. Pixelfehler konnte ich keine finden. Backlight bleeding ist vorhanden, aber relativ gering. Stört mich also nicht weiter. Einziges Problem bis jetzt war DP 1.2 Daisychaining. Das tut zwar, aber mehr schlecht als recht (sieht mir aber nach nem Treiberfehler seitens Nvidia aus). Was Farben/Blickwinkel angeht ist er nah an meinem Macbook Pro Retina dran.

Ich hab mein für 230€ gekriegt. Kann mich also nicht beschweren.


----------



## Andinistrator (30. September 2015)

WhiningCoil schrieb:


> Keine Pixelfehler, oder sonstige Probleme?


Bei mir auch nicht. An der Einstellung kann man noch etwas basteln, "Multimedia" schaut z.B. bei Witcher3 sehr gut aus, d.h. auch die Farbsättigung. Man kann aber auch Custom Settings vornehmen, ich bin mit der Vorbelegung zufrieden. Einwandfrei


----------



## Andinistrator (30. September 2015)

WhiningCoil schrieb:


> Und was ist mit dem "Game" Mode und der Reaktionszeit? Diese lässt sich doch auf 5 ms setzen.


Ja da ist so ein Setup. 
http://downloads.dell.com/Manuals/a...ay/dell-u2515h-monitor_User's Guide_de-de.pdf
S.27, weiß aber nicht was "schnell" ist. Ich sehe den Unterschied bei Witcher3 nicht -.- Aber natürlich in der Farbe und Kontrast, es schaut einfach MEGA aus.


----------



## JoM79 (30. September 2015)

Eigentlich solltest du bei schnell ordentlich Überschwinger haben.


----------



## intel64gamer (30. September 2015)

WhiningCoil schrieb:


> Irgendwelche Schlieren fallen dir nicht auf beim zocken?



Definitiv mehr als mit meinem alten TN-Monitor. Hat mich aber beim CS:GO spielen aber nicht weiter gestört. Scheint im Game-Modus etwas besser zu sein. Dafür sind die Farben dann grauenhaft.



WhiningCoil schrieb:


> Und wurde eigentlich ein DP Kabel mitgeliefert oder muss man das extra bestellen? Ich sehe bei Mindfactory nichts von mitgeliefertem Zubehör.



Es wird ein Mini-DP auf DP Kabel mitgeliefert (der Monitor hat MiniDP und DP Eingänge).


----------



## JoM79 (30. September 2015)

Glow hast du auf jeden Fall bei seitlicher Betrachtung, BLB kannst du bei IPS immer haben.


----------

